# Catching blue crabs with the family



## bl78

Im the Orange Beach AL area for the week and thinking about catching some crabs with my wife and two small kids. What is considered a good time to catch crabs. Also, Im looking for a safe place for the family to catch so what places would you recommend. Im assuming Gulf State Park Pier is one of them, any other places you can recommend?


----------



## ycanti

Here latlely anywhere you see water you will find crabs. Watchout for the females they are trying to lay eggs so please release them if you get some


----------



## Worn Out

*...crabs in the surf...*

There have been good numbers along the shore in the Gulf. Most of These are egg-laying females and are not to be taken. About 1 in 5 won't be showing eggs and they are legal.The best I have seen is early on untill mid-morning, but I haven't been later than that.


----------



## Rooster80

I took my boys out this morning for about an hour. I would say 6-830am is a good time to go out. We were able to keep about 6 out of the 30 or so that we caught. Like previously mentioned they were mostly females but it was still a ton of fun. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## bamasam

From hwy 59 when you hit the beach turn right and go about 3 miles till you come to Little Lagoon Pass. Park and walk under the bridge and drop down with a piece of chicken leg in your trap. Late evening works best. If you want to take a ride out to Fort Morgan the pier there is good at night also and free, just take flashlights. Also if the current isnt too bad go under Perdido Pass bridge at night under the lights and cast out a rattler for specks, reds, and blues. POST PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish

My wife and I caught them right off the beach in Perdido. The majority that we caught weren't egg-bearing. We caught them two different days and boiled them. Peeled them and made fresh crab cakes.


----------



## bl78

MrFish said:


> My wife and I caught them right off the beach in Perdido. The majority that we caught weren't egg-bearing. We caught them two different days and boiled them. Peeled them and made fresh crab cakes.


What did you use to catch them with and was bait involved?


----------



## Pier#r

You can just walk along in knee deep water on just about any gulf beach with a crab net (6 foot handle) and scoop all you want.
Best time is probably mid morning till noon when the sun is high and you can see them better.
Later in the afternoon the seabreeze will chop up the surface making them harder to spot.

Don't go to the GSPPier as you will need to be 100 yards from the pier to enter the water.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MrFish

Yep. Net with 6 ft handle. You can get them at any gas station, bait shop, grocery store, etc.


----------



## Charlie2

*Crabbing with the Family*

When I had kids around the house, we would all load up and go to the old Three Mile Bridge to fish and crab.

We would use the drop nets baited with a chicken neck for bait. 

We would fish but check the nets from time to time. Sometimes; plenty; sometimes; nada but fun anyhow.

We would often go home, tired, but with a mess of fish and some crabs. 

Oh; memories.

We would also crab from time to time with the long handled net in the surf. 

I made a million or so of these nets and sold them along with my cast nets. I still have one or two left.C2


----------



## Kevinpagan

You should try "Perdido Beach" that i think would be more better than you were trying. Best of Luck and try to catch your dinner :thumbup:



----------
charter boat sea fishing


----------



## Kathy's Time

*Any one catching crabs on the beach now?*

Any one catching crabs on the beach now?


----------



## jack2

Kathy's Time said:


> Any one catching crabs on the beach now?


she said she had been to the clinic 6 months ago, so i'm not worried.

jack


----------

